# Panagenics shampoo?



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I was at a dog show yesterday and there was a person there selling this shampoo/conditioner and grooming a long coated dog with the products. She said that it eliminates tear stains, urine stains on the feet after a few uses and makes the coat strong. What interested me though, was that she said it would stop dogs with allergies from itching and relieve hot spots. I've always found that when something sounds too good to be true it probably is, but this shampoo/conditioner got some good reviews from groomers online. It's made by the people who make the Greyhound Pro brushes. 

Here's a link: PANAGENICS - SHAMPOO - $0.00 :: Ashley Craig Pet Products, Inc - Original Greyhound Combs

Has anyone tried it or heard anything about it? What do you think?

Thanks for any input.
Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Debbie, I don't know. Never heard of it. Perhaps someone else has. I am so stuck with Pure Paws, it just works great for my babies, so afraid to try something different. 

Maybe see, if possibly amazon. com sells it, and you will get actual reviews from customers who have used it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'd be curious to try this, esp with Marina's Shih Tzu. But agree - sounds too good to be true!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'd be curious to try this, esp with Marina's Shih Tzu. But agree - sounds too good to be true!


 
Stacy, I know it does peak your curiosity, but I do wonder if it does all it says (sorry Debbie, but it might).

Since Pure Paws is working for me, I'm so afraid to switch off. It has specific shampoos for specific coat types.

But I can't blame you at all, for thinking about trying it. Maybe goole it, and see if there are any actual reviews. It really may be great. I don't know.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

After getting rave reviews from some ESS owners at a show, I purchased it for my papillons. I don't really care for it and I really can't imagine using it on a maltese coat. I did not feel like the coat was adequately cleaned or conditioned, and I tried it on both my correct coated papillons and my not-so correct ones too lol. It is kind of odd, you condition first, then shampoo second. It didn't harm or dry the coat, but I didn't see the promised benefits either. I will probably just use the rest for maintenance baths on my cleaner, prissier papillons... I just don't think it would work to clean the ones that like to get dirty in the yard...

Stacy (Quinn, JuJu, and Dillin the maltese, plus the Papillon Gang and Lex the Yorkie)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

wildcard said:


> After getting rave reviews from some ESS owners at a show, I purchased it for my papillons. I don't really care for it and I really can't imagine using it on a maltese coat. I did not feel like the coat was adequately cleaned or conditioned, and I tried it on both my correct coated papillons and my not-so correct ones too lol. It is kind of odd, you condition first, then shampoo second. It didn't harm or dry the coat, but I didn't see the promised benefits either. I will probably just use the rest for maintenance baths on my cleaner, prissier papillons... I just don't think it would work to clean the ones that like to get dirty in the yard...
> 
> Stacy (Quinn, JuJu, and Dillin the maltese, plus the Papillon Gang and Lex the Yorkie)


Thanks for the input! I like what I'm currently using, so maybe I'll just stick with it.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I have never tried or heard of this shampoo, but it looks like the active ingredient is colloidal silver which I have tried for Noah's itching. Malaseb works much better for Noah.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I wanted to update my post to this topic...

I had tried the original Panagenics shampoo and conditioner previously, and was not very happy with the results. 

I recently tried, however, the new Ashley Craig Spa and Salon products (same company that sells both products, the Ashley Craig is also sulfate free). Instead of using the conditioner first, then shampoo like with the Panagenics, I used them shampoo first, then conditioner, leaving a little conditioner in the coat, then using the grooming spray daily when wrapping. The rep I was consulting with thought that this might work better for the drop coated breeds.

I was really pleased with the results as a maintenance product for in between shows. The coat was very hydrated, no matting, easy to brush through and wrap. It will take some playing with in order to use it for show grooming (I wouldn't want to leave the conditioner in the coat and am not sure if I would use the grooming spray-- maybe a tad right before drying the coat, not sure yet) but I plan on trying it when I have time to re-bathe if I need to : )

I used it both on my maltese and yorkie and it did a great job on both coat types...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

wildcard said:


> I wanted to update my post to this topic...
> 
> I had tried the original Panagenics shampoo and conditioner previously, and was not very happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming back and updating this topic for me. I am still having problems with one of my guys and scratching, so I may give it a try.


----------

